# Deer Camp (Picture heavy)



## stihl sawing

Just thought i would put up some pics of our camp Since the deer are not moving around my stand. Seen one spike and a Mountain lion all weekend. Yes it was a mountain lion. First ones are our eating and general get together area. Didn't get a pic of the inside cause we haven't put nothing in it for the year yet. it's gonna take a while to load all of the pics too.












My wheeler and truck parked in front of the water tank.


----------



## stihl sawing

these are pics of our meat locker we made out of garage panels.


----------



## stihl sawing

The creek that runs right behind




the skinning area.


----------



## stihl sawing

The skinning and gutting area, Usually we have three gambrils hanging.


----------



## ShoerFast

Love it! 

Keep them coming!


----------



## stihl sawing

On the way to my stand there's a huge petrified log exposed from all the rain we've had.






Loaded a little of it


----------



## deeker

Nice pics!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

My stand






It's a long way up there, 18 feet from the bottom


----------



## stihl sawing

The view from the stand first one is to the left.






A 45 degree lane






Straight ahead






To the right


----------



## stihl sawing

Behind me


----------



## ropensaddle

behind seems good lol good edge cover


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> behind seems good lol good edge cover



Plow cutover dump five tons of lime plant two hundred pound bags of imperial clover and wow


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Plow cutover dump five tons of lime plant two hundred pound bags of imperial clover and wow


Behind me was a cutover, It has small trees planted now. On the 45 degree lane you can see my barrel feeder on the right side. I'm afraid to put corn in it cause of the bear, he turned it over three times.


----------



## yooper

Kick ass place ya got here SS.....gonzo!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Behind me was a cutover, It has small trees planted now. On the 45 degree lane you can see my barrel feeder on the right side. I'm afraid to put corn in it cause of the bear, he turned it over three times.



Lol get a tractor tire put the scraps at local bakery usually free in the hole then another tractor tire on top then a board over the hole and finally some big rocks to weigh it down. When the tire has been moved do it again and again then bait and sit the stand 3 days and kill the baar lol What one man can do,so can another lmao.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Looks sweet...Just hope you aren't sleeping...All of those conifers can hide a BEAR...LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol get a tractor tire put the scraps at local bakery usually free in the hole then another tractor tire on top then a board over the hole and finally some big rocks to weigh it down. When the tire has been moved do it again and again then bait and sit the stand 3 days and kill the baar lol What one man can do,so can another lmao.


Their ain't no season down there and the game wardens are checking us all the time. I'm vice-president of our camp and they are always making me show our records and deer we check in. Especially in the last couple of years.


----------



## stihl sawing

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Looks sweet...Just hope you aren't sleeping...All of those conifers can hide a BEAR...LOL


LOL, I have been known to sleep some on the stand.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Their ain't no season down there and the game wardens are checking us all the time. I'm vice-president of our camp and they are always making me show our records and deer we check in. Especially in the last couple of years.



Ok Ss, have them catch and move him for ya!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok Ss, have them catch and move him for ya!


LOL, Them guys ain't gonna do nothin but try and catch somebody doing wrong.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Saw six tonight...Was gonna shoot a nice doe, but she didn't want to get shot...If I can get my happy arse out of bed in the morning I WILL shoot a deer...Running out of time before it becomes a buck only hunt for me...Kicking myself for passing up a couple of nice does early...


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I have been known to sleep some on the stand.



Heck SS I have slept on the ground two mile in the bush where we saw a 600 pounder. Of the 15 or better that I have came across only one gave me a worry. It was two years ago in turkey season me and a bud were way back in the bush as night fell. On our way out we were bluff charged in pitch black night the huge unidentified animal stopped about ten yards from hand to hand combat. All other encounters were hauling their black furry tail away from me. The one incident even though it truly made my hair stand will not stop me from enjoying the wilds.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Them guys ain't gonna do nothin but try and catch somebody doing wrong.



Move him or we will make fertilizer out of him gets their attention.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Heck SS I have slept on the ground two mile in the bush where we saw a 600 pounder. Of the 15 or better that I have came across only one gave me a worry. It was two years ago in turkey season me and a bud were way back in the bush as night fell. On our way out we were bluff charged in pitch black night the huge unidentified animal stopped about ten yards from hand to hand combat. All other encounters were hauling their black furry tail away from me. The one incident even though it truly made my hair stand will not stop me from enjoying the wilds.


Well muzzeloading is over and the next time i go in there i'll be packing a 7mm mag. I'm not scared of him, he just keeps trashing my feeder and now a friggin mountain lion is runnin around. I don't know where they are coming from cause we never had bears or lions a couple of years ago.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Move him or we will make fertilizer out of him gets their attention.


LOL, Now i might be scared of one of the wardens, he's a big ole boy.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Now i might be scared of one of the wardens, he's a big ole boy.



Shoot SS ever see a small man climb on a big fella? I used to do it regular now I am just a whuuus lmao


----------



## Blazin

Cool pics! The utilization of the garage doors is awesome too!  I like the looks of the behind pic, I think I can see one sneakin thru. LOL!


----------



## ropensaddle

Blazin said:


> Cool pics! The utilization of the garage doors is awesome too!  I like the looks of the behind pic, I think I can see one sneakin thru. LOL!



lmao thats the bear making off with ss lunch


----------



## Iska3

Nice pictures! Looks like a great place to hunt or just unwind. Like the view from your stand. We had to hang our feeders on a pipe tied between two trees. Use a small winch and cable to pull it up. Works great - keeps them Bears from trashing it and I can move them any time. I have a friend who picks up old garage doors and makes fish houses out of them. the cabin was a Great Idea!!! Thanks for posting...
John


----------



## grandpatractor

I'm trying to figure out who used to install garage doors. Looks like the whole place is made up from them!


----------



## stihl sawing

We have a man in our camp that deals in salvage, He had hundreds of those panels at one time. He wanted to get them out of his yard so we put them to good use. They really work good too. We have a wood stove on the other end and it keeps it nice in there. I will take some more pics of the inside when we move all the junk in there.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yep That's what i seen.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yep That's what i seen.



red fox lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> red fox lol


Next time i see him, he will have a red spot.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Next time i see him, he will have a red spot.



Lol now what ya want to shoot a kitty fo? Be careful SS they hide in tree tops and pounce on ya buddy:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol now what ya want to shoot a kitty fo? Be careful SS they hide in tree tops and pounce on ya buddy:jawdrop:


I'll hunt that sucker with night vision.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I'll hunt that sucker with night vision.



Lmao I would come to see that.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao I would come to see that.


Deal......You wear the bino's and i'll put the hairs on him with the MK350c


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Deal......You wear the bino's and i'll put the hairs on him with the MK350c



Lol you wear the binos and hold the light on him and I will kill him with my knife.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you wear the binos and hold the light on him and I will kill him with my knife.


Now i will come to see that.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Now i will come to see that.lol



Good; cause I figure I can out run you lol


----------



## RVALUE

Gentlemen: I saw an enormous wide antlered whitetail in Idaho. I went back the next day, and (probably a lame) attempted to rattle him in. I was backed up to a semi sized rock, overlooking about a 2 acre field. The grass was ankle high, with small bushes sparsely situated occassionally. This MEDIUM sized mountain lion made it across that field, behind a SMALL bush, without my seeing him. When I rattled, he "perked" up, and I saw him at maybe 25 yards. I had my rifle across my knees, not pointed in his direction. There is no doubt he would have had me, had he wanted to, before I could react. Funny at first, then I remembered what a house cat can do.. got kindof serious. I ran him off, (probably did have a tag, but not time or $$) and then figured out that there wouldn't be a deer there for days.

Then I considered, what if he came from behind that big rock. He was definitely attracted to the rattling.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Good; cause I figure I can out run you lol


Yep, i can't run. So if we go i'm ridin the four wheeler.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Gentlemen: I saw an enormous wide antlered whitetail in Idaho. I went back the next day, and (probably a lame) attempted to rattle him in. I was backed up to a semi sized rock, overlooking about a 2 acre field. The grass was ankle high, with small bushes sparsely situated occassionally. This MEDIUM sized mountain lion made it across that field, behind a SMALL bush, without my seeing him. When I rattled, he "perked" up, and I saw him at maybe 25 yards. I had my rifle across my knees, not pointed in his direction. There is no doubt he would have had me, had he wanted to, before I could react. Funny at first, then I remembered what a house cat can do.. got kindof serious. I ran him off, (probably did have a tag, but not time or $$) and then figured out that there wouldn't be a deer there for days.
> 
> Then I considered, what if he came from behind that big rock. He was definitely attracted to the rattling.


kinda scary knowing they could sneak up on you. i'll be way off the ground but gotta walk a ways to get to the stand. i need to get rid of him or there won't be any deer around. Hopefully by gun season he finds a new home somewhere.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> kinda scary knowing they could sneak up on you. i'll be way off the ground but gotta walk a ways to get to the stand. i need to get rid of him or there won't be any deer around. Hopefully by gun season he finds a new home somewhere.



He will after he has depleated the deer supply lol Where I hunt a camera had a picture of a sooped up wild cat with a 8 point he was dragging!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> kinda scary knowing they could sneak up on you. i'll be way off the ground but gotta walk a ways to get to the stand. i need to get rid of him or there won't be any deer around. Hopefully by gun season he finds a new home somewhere.


They are at home in the tree tops they use them for ambush points, so ;keep that in mind SS!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, i can't run. So if we go i'm ridin the four wheeler.lol



Good I will bring a spark plug wrench lmao


----------



## outdoorlivin247

He's watching you SS...


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> They are at home in the tree tops they use them for ambush points, so ;keep that in mind SS!





ropensaddle said:


> Good I will bring a spark plug wrench lmao


Remember you're gonna have the knife. I'm gonna have a gun.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

outdoorlivin247 said:


> He's watching you SS...


Laugh my freakin azz off, Good one.


----------



## stihl sawing

Just to revive an old thread, Some more pics.

The old woodstove made out of a barrel, And all the peanut hulls that haven't been picked up yet. Works like a charm.







My comfy bed and the old 75 model coachman


----------



## stihl sawing

Our custom made sign that a member made.






The messy kitchen, Forgot to take a pic of the generator.


----------



## matt9923

I see Arkansas has a lot of quality carpenters.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Didn't see any deer?


----------



## yooper

neat shack ya got there!


----------



## yooper

Int the photo of your comfy bed...what the hell is that brown thing hanging on the wall? It looks like it has 4 legs on it.


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> I see Arkansas has a lot of quality carpenters.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Didn't see any deer?


You gotta remember most of that stuff stays in the woods year round, so we really don't want to put something real nice in there.


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> You gotta remember most of that stuff stays in the woods year round, so we really don't want to put something real nice in there.



I know, just giving you chit. LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> Int the photo of your comfy bed...what the hell is that brown thing hanging on the wall? It looks like it has 4 legs on it.


:censored: You would be the one to notice it.lmao, I was hopin nobody would see it. Anyway it's a rudolph with an orange vest and hat on. Ok now fire away.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> I know, just giving you chit. LOL


I knew that too.lol


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> :censored: You would be the one to notice it.lmao, I was hopin nobody would see it. Anyway it's a rudolph with an orange vest and hat on. Ok now fire away.lol



Do you need that to sleep?


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> Do you need that to sleep?


LMAO, It helps a little


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> :censored: You would be the one to notice it.lmao, I was hopin nobody would see it. Anyway it's a rudolph with an orange vest and hat on. Ok now fire away.lol



Ah hung it up so we wouldnt notice it on your pillow eh.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing

Was gonna take some pics of the eatin area but there was too many ugly suckers sittin there.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Was gonna take some pics of the eatin area but there was too many ugly suckers sittin there.



what kind of tasty meals do you eat out at camp? besides peanuts


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> Ah hung it up so we wouldnt notice it on your pillow eh.:greenchainsaw:


LOL, Didn't want ya'll to see rudy in the bedsack.


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> what kind of tasty meals do you eat out at camp? besides peanuts


I cook breakfast and usually fix bacon and sausage biscuits and gravy and eggs. coffe too. Some times pancakes. We cook about everything, Saturday night we had homemade stew and cornbread.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> I cook breakfast and usually fix bacon and sausage biscuits and gravy and eggs. coffe too. Some times pancakes. We cook about everything, Saturday night we had homemade stew and cornbread.



sounds like good eats! funny ya get any deer, sounds like ya all have to take a nap after breakfast


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> On the way to my stand there's a huge petrified log exposed from all the rain we've had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded a little of it



any of that petified log stacked into a petrified chimney?


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> any of that petified log stacked into a petrified chimney?



What is the btu content lmfao:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> any of that petified log stacked into a petrified chimney?


Nah, I've been collecting that stuff for a couple of years. There's three different places that has the wood, all of was covered by volcanic rock( got some of that too) That one in the pic is a huge tree, Wish i knew what kind it was and how to get it out. Keep expecting to find a T-Rex bone next to all of it.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> What is the btu content lmfao:hmm3grin2orange:


Don't think i could type that many numbers.lol Tell ya what though that stuff is really heavy, Them small chunks that you see on the wheeler weigh about thirty pounds. Ya really can't tell it's wood from the pic cause it's full of dirt.


----------



## yooper

I dont think I have ever seen petrified wood befor. does it actually look like a log or hunk of wood?


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> I dont think I have ever seen petrified wood befor. does it actually look like a log or hunk of wood?


Yes, You can see the tree rings and character of the wood, Some of it even has bark on it. Now it is all kinds of colors due to the chemical change. I will take some pics of a bunch of it for you too see. Maybe tommorrow, Right now my hip and leg hurt so bad i can't do much.


----------



## ropensaddle

yooper said:


> I dont think I have ever seen petrified wood befor. does it actually look like a log or hunk of wood?



Well it's been a while since I have looked but I will be right back after a bathroom break and tell ya lol


----------



## yooper

ropensaddle said:


> Well it's been a while since I have looked but I will be right back after a bathroom break and tell ya lol



Wippen up a christmas yule log in there rope?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Well it's been a while since I have looked but I will be right back after a bathroom break and tell ya lol





yooper said:


> Wippen up a christmas yule log in there rope?


Hmmm, That ain't a story ya wanna hear.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

The petrified wood i promised.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

This one has some bark on it.











Lava rock that is everywhere.






Lava bubbles


----------



## matt9923

nice motorcycles


----------



## yooper

Thats some pretty neat stuff, I have never seen any thing like that around here. I find alot of copper creeping around in old mines and some sliver too. and agates on the beech. thanks for taking time for the photos


----------



## stihl sawing

Some of that stuff is heavy, Got the ole hip hurtin.lol I got more of it that i didn't take a pic of.


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> nice motorcycles


Huh!


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> Huh!



you picture labels...lol


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> you picture labels...lol


Oh ok, Went back to see if any cycle pics got slipped in there.lol


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Huh!



he must of went back in posts or watches alot of the Flintstones and thought they where motorcycle partsumpkin2: dunno


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> he must of went back in posts or watches alot of the Flintstones and thought they where motorcycle partsumpkin2: dunno


It's the picture labels under the last pic.


----------



## matt9923

yooper said:


> he must of went back in posts or watches alot of the Flintstones and thought they where motorcycle partsumpkin2: dunno



Thanks a-hole LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

Think i ought to make a new thread on what kind of tree is this.lol


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Think i ought to make a new thread on what kind of tree is this.lol



I think you should, and go on about how dull your chain keeps getting, and how long it lasts in the wood stove....speaking of ever try tossing a hunk in the wood stove?


----------



## matt9923

yooper said:


> I think you should, and go on about how dull your chain keeps getting, and how long it lasts in the wood stove....speaking of ever try tossing a hunk in the wood stove?



Might fins a dinosaur in the ashes.


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> I think you should, and go on about how dull your chain keeps getting, and how long it lasts in the wood stove....speaking of ever try tossing a hunk in the wood stove?


Shoot no, It's like a rock. A couple of those pieces pictured weigh about 80 pounds. That one long one is about three feet long and about twoo hundred pounds.


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> Might fins a dinosaur in the ashes.


That would be really neat.


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot no, It's like a rock. A couple of those pieces pictured weigh about 80 pounds. That one long one is about three feet long and about twoo hundred pounds.



How did an old man like yourself pick that up? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Think Laird knows about this place?


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok I did it.lol

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1894846#post1894846


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> How did an old man like yourself pick that up? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Think Laird knows about this place?


By magic and i hope he don't find out.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot no, It's like a rock. A couple of those pieces pictured weigh about 80 pounds. That one long one is about three feet long and about twoo hundred pounds.



When I burnt wood my kids where little, I would make them collect coal off the beach and I would bun it in my wood stove. the coal came from barges that sunk in the 1800. I had to rinse the coal off it was in my shed and full of snow.:bang: they could get about 10 5 gal pails in the summer
I also found bones and teeth on the beach I think they are from a horse or somthing like that and the canine tooth from a bear.


----------



## matt9923

Nice, ill have to bring the camera out to the shed and picture some of our farm finds.


----------



## stihl sawing

That's some cool stuff Yoop, The jawbone looks like a deer.


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> Nice, ill have to bring the camera out to the shed and picture some of our farm finds.


Please do, I love lookin at stuff like that.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> That's some cool stuff Yoop, The jawbone looks like a deer.



That is a full size paper sack from a grocery store it is on. the bone is 21 inches long. thats a big deer  
I will have to dig up some of the cool rocks I have found in the old mines up here.


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> That is a full size paper sack from a grocery store it is on. the bone is 21 inches long. thats a big deer
> I will have to dig up some of the cool rocks I have found in the old mines up here.


 That is a big something, never would think a deer can have a 21 inch jawbone unless it's prehistoric.


----------



## JPP

Nice place.
Did you end up killing any deer?


----------



## stihl sawing

JPP said:


> Nice place.
> Did you end up killing any deer?



7 point







8 point


----------



## JPP

Very nice buck. Congratulations!
Rifle?


----------



## stihl sawing

JPP said:


> Very nice buck. Congratulations!
> Rifle?


8 point with a muzzeloader, 7point With a 7mm rifle.


----------



## nategyoder

Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## stihl sawing

JPP said:


> Very nice buck. Congratulations!
> Rifle?





stihl sawing said:


> 8 point with a muzzeloader, 7point With a 7mm rifle.


----------



## stihl sawing

nategyoder said:


> Thanks for the great thread!


Thanks for the compliment,Much appreciated.


----------



## JPP

Ha!!! 
Didn't look close enough to notice it was 2 different bucks.
Both nice bucks
good work, thanks for the pictures
I always like to see other people's experiences

I am a big fan of 7mm, I use 7mm when I hunt out west


----------

